# speakers to go with B&W dm605



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

i was recently given a pair of dm605's :bigsmile: and am planning on using them as my front channels on my still being planned home theater. i assumed that i would get some 705 or 685 bookshelf size speakers for the rear and maybe a htm61 or htm7 center and i haven't thought about the sub really but figure you guys will probably suggest a svs... but i had someone ask if there was any reason that i didnt look for something that wasnt b&w and i didnt know what to say. sooo what would you guys do? go with all b&w or look for something different that is similar quality (suggestions welcome).

please post all suggestions, opinions, or anything else that you might want to post... 

:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

oh, i forgot to ask if you thought the speaker stands that b&w makes for there bookshelf type speakers would be tall enough to use for the rear channels considering theres not going to be a good place to wall mount them.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll want to use timbre matched speakers across the front. A third dm605 would be ideal, but barring that, the 600 series center should be your best match. SVS for subs is the popular choice, and your speaker stand will need to be about 4-5 feet tall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmm thanks alot, i didnt relize that it would be best to stay in the same series, i guess the b&w stands wont work but thats fine, there probably way over priced, as you can probably tell from my questions im not exactly the most experienced person at this


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone starts somewhere.


----------

